

How much do you cost? - Artemis2
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/10/29/how-much-do-you-cost.html

======
M8
Another one:

 _" This is the first and the most important characteristic of a software
developer. Do you contribute to open source projects?"_

A wonderful new kind of bigotry.

 _" Thus, if your Github account is empty..."_

...than your BitBucket might be not.

~~~
dalke
Agreed. Apparently if you aren't part of the in-crowd then you are a no-one.

And if it isn't on the web then doesn't exist.

Some other things that made me go "wha-?" were:

"StackOverflow is not just an indicator of how smart you are and how many
upvotes you got for the "best programming joke"" \- StackOverflow is a lousy
judge at how smart one is. Alan Kay is on SO, with a reputation of 3,000. Mine
is over twice that. Alex Martelli is over 300x that. How is this a measure of
"smartness"? (Oh, and most of my comments on S.O. were from an era when it was
okay to ask about programming jokes, or the most significant inventions in CS
since 1980.)

"I often hear something like "my company doesn't pay me for open source
contribution and at home I want to spend time with my family". ... By paying
your salary your employer does already invest in open source products, because
you're an active user of them. The problem is that you are not interested in
becoming more active in that contribution. I see this as a lack of passion and
self-motivation. Will you be an effective developer in our projects? Not at
all, because our entire management model relies on self-motivation."

I am also a user of patented products, and a user of public domain products,
and a user of Apple products. There's no explanation of why open source is
special; why is it okay to not be passionate about developing new patents, or
developing new software for Apple?

I am also self-employed for 15 years. That should surely be better evidence of
self-motivation than contributions to an open source project or SO.

And finally, I actually do develop open source products. It costs about
$30,000 to acquire a copy of my MIT-licensed code. The only way the above
makes sense is to assume that open source software shouldn't cost anything.

